# Juju's turn to be cute



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

The little dude just would not leave me alone today! He's been oddly clingy. Not that I'm complaining; it makes me feel special that he wants me around.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Juju is beautiful!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol, the second pictures is like "You woke me up mom!"


----------



## steph84106 (Feb 6, 2013)

*GASP** I am completely in love with JuJu!! Soooo pretty


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so gorgeous  

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Juju is so handsome!!! I love his pattern!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww, he is unique!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Those pictures of Juju are adorable,I enjoyed them all.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Too cute
You have a beautiful bird


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Love juju!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> Love juju!


Me too. 

Glad y'all enjoyed the photos of my spoiled little man.


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

He is really gorgeous, nice pictures too.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

He is gorgeous! What mutation is he? WF Pied?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Yep, whiteface pied split pearl.


----------

